# Portfolio Web Site



## deveaushawn (Feb 16, 2014)

I am not a professional photographer; just a nerd who likes to take pictures.

I spent part of this weekend tweaking a bunch of old snapshots and posted them to a website that I slapped together. Nothing fancy, just something to do in my spare time.

Would love to hear everyone's thoughts on the photos and/or the site.

http://deveauphotos.com


----------



## tirediron (Feb 16, 2014)

The website is pretty bare-bones, but it loads quickly and isn't cluttered with a lot of junk.  As far as the images go, very nice, 'though you may be the first person in recent history to go out to Peggy's Cove and not shoot the lighthouse!


----------



## deveaushawn (Feb 16, 2014)

There's a lighthouse at Peggy's Cove?


----------

